# Octo Banger with Elegoo Nano failing firmware upload



## ninjapear (Aug 14, 2021)

Hello all,

Giving the Octo Banger a try with the OctoPill but I am having issues trying to do the base upload of the initial firmware to the Nano.


```
-Cavrdude.conf -v -v -v -v -patmega328p -carduino -b57600 -P\\.\COM5 -D -Uflash:w:"C:\Users\user\Desktop\octobanger\hex\OctoBanger_TTL.hex":i

! >
! > avrdude.exe: Version 5.11, compiled on Sep  2 2011 at 19:38:36
! >              Copyright (c) 2000-2005 Brian Dean, http://www.bdmicro.com/
! >              Copyright (c) 2007-2009 Joerg Wunsch
! >
! >              System wide configuration file is "avrdude.conf"
! >
! >              Using Port                    : \\.\COM5
! >              Using Programmer              : arduino
! >              Overriding Baud Rate          : 57600
! > avrdude.exe: Send: 0 [30]   [20]
! > avrdude.exe: Send: 0 [30]   [20]
! > avrdude.exe: Send: 0 [30]   [20]
! > avrdude.exe: Recv:
! > avrdude.exe: stk500_getsync(): not in sync: resp=0x00
! >
! > avrdude.exe done.  Thank you.
```
I get the same thing with 3 different brand new Elegoo Arduino Nanos. Interestingly, I can upload the Octobanger firmware if I select *Uno* and it seems to work and I can connect to it from the Serial Communication tab and get the current config. However, the pinout is not correct to work with the OctoPill and relay board.

I have also verified that I can program the Nanos successfully straight from the Arduino software with a sample program.


Has anyone else experienced an issue like this?

Thank you!
Karl


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

ninjapear said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Giving the Octo Banger a try with the OctoPill but I am having issues trying to do the base upload of the initial firmware to the Nano.
> 
> ...


Have sent an email to buttonbanger.com? The email address in in the show software. He is very helpful. He has answered all my questions when I needed some help.


----------



## ninjapear (Aug 14, 2021)

Allen_Haunts said:


> Have sent an email to buttonbanger.com? The email address in in the show software. He is very helpful. He has answered all my questions when I needed some help.


Just did, I will post back if I get a resolution.

Thanks!
Karl


----------



## Allen_Haunts (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks, I would like to know too… his software is awesome but the documentation on the nano is nonexistent. He freely gives it, so I don’t complain. I have offered to help finance further development, he says he is on considering it.


----------



## ninjapear (Aug 14, 2021)

Allen_Haunts said:


> Thanks, I would like to know too… his software is awesome but the documentation on the nano is nonexistent. He freely gives it, so I don’t complain. I have offered to help finance further development, he says he is on considering it.


So, I did some more troubleshooting and noticed that the avrdude command line used by the software is identical except for the baud rate between the Uno and Nano setting. Went ahead and did the firmware with the Uno setting, went through the config process and it works great!! Now I can play with it more to actually get something going with the OctoPill.

Wish it had more than one input but I am sure I can make this work.

Thanks!
Karl


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad to hear you got it working!


----------

